# Cree MKR



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

200 lumens per watt..looks like a replacement for the MCE
Up to 1769 lm @ 15 W, 85°C vf 11.7
Max drive current 1250ma

Datasheet http://www.cree.com/led-components-...d Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampMKR.pdf

Cree XLamp MK-R LEDs


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Ooh, those look interesting  I've had a couple of DStar customers asking about an upgrade for the MC-E Altair and these look like they may fit the bill.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm thinking 3 of these in a housing could be a killer light..even if it was a bit floody..5000 lumens:thumbsup:

H6flex set at 3600ma and 3 LEDs in parallel would take care of things..


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

My favorite bar light uses MCEs and Fraen narrow reflectors. This might be an excellent upgrade.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Am I reading it right that you need a 4S battery config to run that?

edit: With the H6flex.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

random walk said:


> Am I reading it right that you need a 4S battery config to run that?
> 
> edit: With the H6flex.


Yep.


----------



## ML_ryder (Dec 2, 2006)

Can someone point me in the right direction to find a 20mm star MCPCB for the MK-R? I've done a bit of looking around but haven't found anything yet.

It looks like Cutter is currently only offering bare emitters.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

what are the pad dimensions? Cree tends to use only a limited no. of pad formats (ie. XP/B/T-E/G/D all use the same 3.5mm format), so if you can find out what the pad looks like from Cree's documentation, you might get lucky and find that it uses the XM-L format which would be my guess.


----------



## ML_ryder (Dec 2, 2006)

I checked out the datasheet for the MK-R, XM-L and MC-E. Nothing looked like a proper match. Cutter is supposed to have stars sometime in March.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

ah, sorry about that 

any idea if this is 4x XP-E2 dies, like the MC-E was 4x XR-E dies (I think)?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I would have thought if they used 4 dies from another led, then it would be closer to 4 xpgs to get the claimed 1769 lumens?


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

mattthemuppet said:


> ah, sorry about that
> 
> any idea if this is 4x XP-E2 dies, like the MC-E was 4x XR-E dies (I think)?


Part is all in series, ie 11V

Part wont fit existing stars mores the pity


----------



## meyerovb (Feb 9, 2013)

:madmax:


ML_ryder said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction to find a 20mm star MCPCB for the MK-R? I've done a bit of looking around but haven't found anything yet.
> 
> It looks like Cutter is currently only offering bare emitters.


Sinkpad is coming out with one. New member so I can't post a link, google "Unveiling best thermal management star"


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's the Solder pad pattern taken from the datasheet, hopefully that will help find a PCB if available..


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

We now offer the new J bin in 1A on a full copper PCB
Cutter Electronics


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

neat! Great to see direct-to-copper stars becoming more common, that makes a huge difference at high power outputs. I've cross posted this on the MK-R thread on BLF as there was quite a bit of interest on there too.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Any idea what optics might work well with these?


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

big ones?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Round one's?


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

first pick, carclo 10048, the 26.5 lenses are good, and they are the smallest ones, I have. need to take care of soldering, since the holders are different height, and if tight, with the cable on the pcb, it won't snap in.
second , a Minnie Reflector, on the small side, all others , get big fast.
3rd, the Iris, 38mm, gets tall, not as efficient as reflector.
the copper pcb should be the best there is. not tested yet.
time to dig out the artic silver, for this puppy.
for my taste, the new MT-G2 should be fine, and easier . 
have one with 2x mt-g + 2 XML, stupid bright. in low it's brighter then a single lamp,
on full with 4500 lumen, just pisses everybody off, too much glare.
and can't see the helmet light anymore. most of the time in low for pleasant cruise.
medium where needed, and full-blast for the burgers on the grill.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

pics or it didn't happen Rob, you know the rules  There are some nice MT-G2 builds on BLF - either floody lights or gonzo spot lights with giant reflectors. Be interesting to see what you cooked up!


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

it was a test-model, I called it Brick-Light.







nobody wants one, it's the huge battery you need,...
all the others are weight-weenies, and penny pinchers.
no problem , dropping 6k for a bike, but lights, nahh. 
current handlebar light, 2x4xpg2 not as nice, 1/2 the weight.
might like my rims, 47mm ,540gr ...














650B is 27.5", these are ~27", it's my getto surly but fully.
cheers, Rob


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Why do I think of a twin electrical socket looking at that light?


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

ah, I remember that light, what a monster! Any chance of some beamshots of the MT-G2 and Carclo? I have one of those optics lying around and it makes for an amazing spot with an XM-L, so should be pretty decent with an MT-G2.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

no beam shots. only used MTG 4k + XML
recap, really pleasant light . 2x 4k mtg , + 2x5k xml
in low ~8.5W was sufficient with helmet light
MT-G2, is around 2.5 deg tighter, and 10% brighter center at same lumen.
MK-R is the MCE on steroids. strong but fugly. mtg2 junior Arnold.
king of the hill, snow-white and the seven dwarfs (XML) with a Wolfs pelt.
translation 7up xml2


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I am thinking about putting one of these in an easy2led M36 housing. So far I am thinking ledil Iris may be a good choice but minnie reflector is also 35mm. 

Cutter seems to be the only source for a star and it is a fancy copper one. I will probably just have to pony up for 14 dollar shipping from cutter. 

The 11.7 vf is perfect for what I have in mind, I will be driving it at 1A with an old V2 Bflex and a 4S lipo pack.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Just ordered an mkr on 20mm copper from cutter along with a 35mm isis SS optic to try. I will report back when this build is finished. Isis was a great mce optic so hopefully it will deliver for me with mkr


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

IIRC the Isis was 38mm... Did they make a 35mm version? My favorite MCE beam used the Fraen narrow reflector.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> IIRC the Isis was 38mm... Did they make a 35mm version? My favorite MCE beam used the Fraen narrow reflector.


Good catch. Isis is the one I am thinking of and ordered. It is 35. Iris is 35 but comes in 38 with the holder.

I am relying on the easy2 35mm housing to center the Isis as it has no holder but this should be better since a holder for MCE may not even fit the mkr


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Ah, my bad. Mixed up Iris and Isis


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> Ah, my bad. Mixed up Iris and Isis


Well actually I just looked again at what I ordered and it is not Isis or iris. I will be trying the narrow EVA. Which I did a search for and found this 
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/mce-optics-will-win-464544-8.html

I also just looked at ledil website and it lists mkr for the EVA should be a couple degrees wider than with MCE.

Looking forward to cutter order arriving soon. It just shipped. Hopefully us customs will not hold it up.

Already got the easy2led housing which is quite nice.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Back in the MCE era, the EVA was a popular choice.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Just got my cutter order, a 20mm copper star mkr H2 4000k 80cri, an eva smooth spot optic, and an xb-h on a 20mm star to play with. Wow is the xbh tiny. 

The Eva has a nice bright concentrated hot spot with out all that much spill. For being only 1,000 lumen it sure seems bright. I dont see any doughnut in the beam. 

Hopefully I can add to the beam shots thread at some point.


----------

